# Long cook too long



## Craigfab (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am new to all this and am currently smoking a pork shoulder with bone in. I put it in at about 9pm, and it just now got to 140° . That's about 5.5 hours plus prep time of about 20 mins. Is it still safe to eat or did I cook it too long at too low of a temp? 
Thank you all in advance for helping this rookie out. 

Temp 225 on a RT700

Thanks again 
Craig


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 23, 2020)

If you want pulled pork you may have to leave it on for another 5-6 hours until it reaches a internal temperature of 200º-205º, till a toothpick probes like going into soft butter. RAY


----------



## phatbac (Apr 23, 2020)

if in 5.5 hours you got a 9lb butt to 140 you arent cooking at 225 i dont think. i will verify your therm is accurate. i think it would safe to eat if you didnt pierce it but it would be tough at that temp. crank the heat up and get it to 205 IT.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Craigfab (Apr 23, 2020)

sorry everyone, should have stated I was cooking till 205, I just put it in to cook overnight. I got worried that it may have been in the danger zone too long since I cross cut the top of it. 
I will verify temp on my thermometer.
Thanks for letting me know it should be safe


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 23, 2020)

_It will be fine.  _
A pork butt is considered intact muscle unless it was injected.  
Therefore we aren't concerned about 40 to 140 in 4 hours rule.  
The surface temp reached 140 degrees long before the IT reached 140.
A scored fat cap is a non issue too.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 23, 2020)

225 is not a magic number. Crank it up to 275 or 300 as a policy. You will never notice the difference, except for all the time you saved and extra sleep you got


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 23, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> 225 is not a magic number. Crank it up to 275 or 300 as a policy. You will never notice the difference, except for all the time you saved and extra sleep you got



That's for sure!


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2020)

I always figure anywhere between 8 and 12 hours,  When you can wiggle the blade bone and it starts to pull out clean, its  just right for pulled pork.

Gary


----------

